# Touch screen help HT



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have great difficulty using some "buttons" on HT- mostly the paging ones in threads. I sometimes have results wit the lightest touch but other times I have to enlarge it and thump quite hard.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it is an HT issue. I have a small laptop that is win 8 and I have found at times it is much easier to use the touch mouse pad to get the cursor where it should be and tap the 'button' to make it act as a mouse will.

but I go on other VBulletin board sites, and have the same type of issues you are describing.

Also, the android tablet acts the same way. 

Have you thought of keeping a touch pen handy to use instead of your finger? it would be a more controlled touch and more specific.?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't know there was such a thing. I'll look into it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link to a page of what I was talking about. It's called a Stylus or Pen

http://www.officedepot.com/a/browse/stylus-pens/N=5+515704/


----------

